# Off to the er again



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm heading in to the er now.
Well, about to leave. 
Had more bleeding. 
Same exact thing that happened nine days ago. Hopefully they'll be able to figure it out and it isn't another miscarriage.
Not sure If I wanna go through that again.
Trevor is working so Im going alone.
Not really looking forward to that either.
But he has to work.
And this is only his third day so he needs to be there.
Update yall when I get back.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

my thoughts are with you. please give us good news. take care.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh no!!! I will be praying for you!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey...I really hope everythings ok...let me know something as soon as you get back home...we will keep you in our thoughts!!! I know you'll be alright...can't wait to hear back from ya!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Keep good thoughts, sometimes women spot and sometimes bleed when they are around 10 to 12 weeks. My mom did with me the whole pregnancy and I am here!!!!!
Hope everything is alright and keep us posted.

Best wishes from Megan and Riley<3


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope you're okay! Keep us posted lady


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh no! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dang woman get on some bed rest 

hope you got some good news!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Hope everything is fine !!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

are you back yet!?!??!
i wanna knowwww! :'(


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Sarah any updates????


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hope everything is ok.

I would assume she is still in the ER? They take forever!!!!! I had an ulsur in my throat last year and was bleeding from my throat. I got there at 10pm and didnt leave until 5am.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Keep your head up girl some times spotting does happen. I'll be sending lots of love and good vibes your way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this  *crossing fingers* for good news


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

all right
thanks everyone for being so worried,
I went there with bleeding, and I watched them pull back people with hurt ankles before they pulled me back.
I was in the waiting room for two and a half hours.
Baby is great
moving all over
Trevor got to see it for the first time today.
I had a hemorrhage though,
which can either clear up on its own, or lead to a misscarriage.
NO SEX FOR THREE WEEKS.
Trevor is so mad haha
but I'm going to rest.
and just not give a shiaaaat about anything so that I don't stress the baby and hope for the best.
I blame the hemorrhage on the idiot doctor who prescribed me oxy.
anyone else wanna jump on the bandwagon with me?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

where was the hemorrhage located? Gah, i hate how er's never give you the full story on what's going on..they give you the bits and pieces. well, glad you are alright! I was worried bout you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Well shes alright...and I couldn't be happier...quit worrying us girl...lol...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> all right
> thanks everyone for being so worried,
> I went there with bleeding, and I watched them pull back people with hurt ankles before they pulled me back.
> I was in the waiting room for two and a half hours.
> ...


OH thank goodness your ok. I was totally worried about you. Like I was saying in chat last night my doc made me stop taking those when we found out I was prego saying they could cause complications. What a jerk for trying to have you take that  shame on him! Take it easy for a few days and don't let thing get to you. All the best


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

The hemmorhage I believe was right in my uterus.
But as said, 
wasn't given much information.
gotta love the ER.
I don't understand how you can not know a drug like that isn't safe.
I shouldn't always believe what doctors say.
huh?
hopefully it all works out positively.
and the hemorrhage just fixes itself.
Keep your fingers crossed, I'm getting attached to the little thing already.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> The hemmorhage I believe was right in my uterus.
> But as said,
> wasn't given much information.
> gotta love the ER.
> ...


My fingers are crossed and the boys will cross their paws too. Hope all goes well for you guys.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> The hemmorhage I believe was right in my uterus.
> But as said,
> wasn't given much information.
> gotta love the ER.
> ...


Get an appt with a High Risk OBGYN - they'll be quite more insightful & take care of that idiot doctor.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank goodness baby is all right. I hope everything clears up.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am glad to hear the baby is doing well!!! I will keep you in my prayers hun!  Try no sex for a good 10 weeks before the baby is born..... and then.... no sex 6 weeks after!!! Yeah thats the boat I'm in! So remember it could be worse!!!!! lol!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
Yeah I'm going to go in to see my ob probably tomorrow.
But my insurance won't cover a high risk obgy,
which really sucks because that's what this is.
A high risk pregnancy.
But I will be resting.
Hopefully lots of time on the internet with you guys.
lol
have to give Trevor the boot.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Keep us posted when you get back tomorrow best of luck


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

good to hear your ok, thats scary. Take care of yourself.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am glad to hear you and the baby both are doing good!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Yeah I'm going to go in to see my ob probably tomorrow.
> But my insurance won't cover a high risk obgy,
> which really sucks because that's what this is.
> ...


WHAT?! I think you said you had medicaid type insurance. I live in Oklahoma and I have soonercare, state insurance and they cover EVERYTHING.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> WHAT?! I think you said you had medicaid type insurance. I live in Oklahoma and I have soonercare, state insurance and they cover EVERYTHING.


I'm now on a different medical.
It is paid by the state, but I now recieve other benefits too.
and specialty doctors aren't covered now.
wahhh.
I'll keep everyone posted after the appt.
Not sure if I'll get in tomorrow but hopefully.


----------

